# Post Your Workstations!



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is mine...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2006)

Since I cant be bothered to get the camera stuff out, heres a naff shot with my webcam.


----------



## Pisis (Apr 6, 2006)

What is that on the monitor? UFO?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh my god...it must be...ahhh!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 7, 2006)

mine at christmas..........


----------



## Kulis (Apr 7, 2006)

The first is computer in my room, the other two are in my brother's room.


----------



## Clave (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Pisis (Apr 7, 2006)

Smoker!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2006)

Boy. Mine looks pretty plain compared to some of those. Too bad I can't post a pic, 'cuuuuz ...my camera's broken...yyyeeaah. 

It's good to see a fellow action figure collector though, Clave.


----------



## Clave (Apr 7, 2006)

I need more shelf!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 7, 2006)

The bulk of mine are packed up in the basement.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 7, 2006)

Im now set up on my kitchen table due to house repairs...


----------



## Henk (Apr 7, 2006)

My PC is next to me bed, but holy shit your PC's looks way better than mine and if you lived near me I do our national sport here in SA and steal yours.   

Henk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 7, 2006)

lol, i have a flat screen too, but my dad bought it when we asked for a new COMPUTER, he just bought an expensive (at the time) flat screen, its like almost 10 yrs old! and my digicam is broken too


----------



## Clave (Apr 8, 2006)

I love my Apple screen, 1680x1050 gives me _so_ much space to do stuff 8)


----------



## Pisis (Apr 8, 2006)

Henk said:


> national sport



ROFL!!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2006)

That is a nice screen, Clave. One of these days I will get off of CRTs and go to a nice flat panel.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 8, 2006)

Flat Panels are awesome.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes they are.... My 20" is great....


----------



## Henk (Apr 9, 2006)

les you lucky sun of a gun. I have a 17" and I wish it was a flat screen. I also wished I had a great PC.

Henk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Yes they are.... My 20" is great....



20"? Badass...Mines only a 14"...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2006)

Flat Panel Envy????


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol, my OLD flat monitor, the monitor is 12in AND THE SCREEN IS ONLY A SH*TTY 6in


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2006)

My old workstation, and my new workstation....


----------



## Pisis (Jun 6, 2006)

The first image could nicely fit into "debris" category.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2006)

Hehe, its just a joke.... My wife would have my balls for dinner if it was really like that...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi Les

Which pic do you mean the first one or the second ?  

regards


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2006)

The first one Wurger... The second one is just one I found to compare it... My comp is sitting on my kitchen table right now as the painters finish destroying, I mean painting my house...


----------



## v2 (Jun 6, 2006)

at work


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> The first one Wurger... The second one is just one I found to compare it... My comp is sitting on my kitchen table right now as the painters finish destroying, I mean painting my house...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 7, 2006)

that second pic is like what i see in the NVIDIA website


----------



## Pisis (Jun 7, 2006)

It's Bill Gates' toilette...


----------



## Henk (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL LOL


----------

